# Short Shift Kit



## TEisel (Feb 26, 2010)

Picked up my '06 GTO (Black w/ Black/Red interior) Monday evening! I can't believe how fast this thing is! The only mods done to it are a Corsa Cat Back exhaust and cold air intake. However, I'm not very happy with the shift in this thing! Throws are VERY long and kind of a "stirring soup" feeling when finding gears. I've been pouring over the forums and it seems the GMM Rip Shifter is the way to go to fix this. Just wanted to get your alls thoughts on this and where to purchase if this is the way I decide to go. Thanks in advance for any info you all can provide.

Tim
Severn, MD


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you searched the forums to find that the GMM Rip Shifter seems to be the best, then why is it those same threads have no comments on it's performance?
Search the forums for 'gmm rip shifter' and you'll find your answers.


----------



## TEisel (Feb 26, 2010)

Rukee said:


> If you searched the forums to find that the GMM Rip Shifter seems to be the best, then why is it those same threads have no comments on it's performance?
> Search the forums for 'gmm rip shifter' and you'll find your answers.


Just researching this right now. Do you know a better path to go down? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

TEisel said:


> *Just researching this right now. Do you know a better path to go down? * Thanks in advance.


Better then using the forums search function? No.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard Billet Prototypes has a nice super short throw shifter too. Honestly from everything I've read, I can't get a straight answer on the GMM shifter's throw.


----------



## nron (Jul 28, 2009)

I have searched this topic on here. It seems that a common comparison is the B&M shifter and the GMM. According to those post from people that have had both, the GMM has a little longer shift but is much crisper.

From what I have gathered, the GMM has a much better feel when shifting. Note that I do not have either and have never driven a GTO with either.

If you go with the GMM there is a race and street version. Look to spend $399 and JHP sells it.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I wouldn't blow money on a shifter unless it offered significantly shorter throws.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Even if the throws were crisper and less "soupy, molasses like, oatmealy, etc?" I've been looking at the GMM but haven't seen a description of the difference between the race and street version, even on their website.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have the Cue ball short shifter that came with the care when i bought it.

Dunno the make and model.

I prefer the stock shifter look and feel.

It's been sitting in the garage.

Make me an offer.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

IMO i would go with the B&M and replace the shift knob with an SLP Leather shift knob. Throws are short and crisp and the knob looks and feels great.:cheers


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> I've heard Billet Prototypes has a nice super short throw shifter too.


I have no complaints with mine. No rattles or noises and the throws are very short in the lowest position. It offers three different height adjustments.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

This is about as popular as a screen door in the submarine, but I still like my Hurst Shifter. I have over 100,000 miles on this shifter. Just don't ride down the road with your hand resting on the shifter. I put a "T" bar on it. Love it.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

Why? Does it slip out of gear? Also I tried looking up pricing on billetprototypes.com and they aren't offering the short throw shifters on there.


----------



## ICE05 (Jan 27, 2009)

I think the stock shifter is crap as far as intuitive shifting goes. One day I was downshifting to pass a guy at 70 and went to go from 3rd into 4th in quick succession and found that shifter wanted to naturally go into 2nd. Good thing I was letting the clutch back out slowly. After the noticeable protest from the motor, I cursed the hell out of that damn shiftgate. I have had numerous problems with it trying to find 2nd when 4th is needed.


----------



## Michael Henson (Jan 9, 2010)

+1 

I've had the same scenario but I was going from sixth to fourth...


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

What? Maybe its just been me driving nothing but a man pedal for the last 8 years, but I've always found the shifter naturally snaps to the neutral position between 3rd & 4th on a 5 or 6 speed.

If I've had ANY shifting issues, it's been with the reverse lockout solenoid not functioning, and sometimes when bangin 4-5, I can feel the shifter hang up on the reverse gate. I still can't understand why they didn't just make a manual lockout on the shifter knob itself, like on my Grand Am, or in the old Corvettes... or better yet... put reverse next to first like the old 4 speeds?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I have a b&m and no problems! Much Better then stock!!! Use loctite!!!!!!!


----------



## vintage-racer (Sep 30, 2009)

*still avail. ?*

Hi, I'm interested in your short shifter and white ball.
Is it still avail. ? Thanks,



batmans said:


> I have the Cue ball short shifter that came with the care when i bought it.
> 
> Dunno the make and model.
> 
> ...


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

that looks like a hurst with the white cue ball which comes with almost all hurst short shifters


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ICE05 said:


> I think the stock shifter is crap as far as intuitive shifting goes. One day I was downshifting to pass a guy at 70 and went to go from 3rd into 4th in quick succession and found that shifter wanted to naturally go into 2nd. Good thing I was letting the clutch back out slowly. After the noticeable protest from the motor, I cursed the hell out of that damn shiftgate. I have had numerous problems with it trying to find 2nd when 4th is needed.


No. The problem is when you do an "excited" shift it's a natural motion to pull the shifter towards your body. Next time try putting your hand "up-side-down" on the shifter with your thumb pointed down and pull back. You'll find that it's impossible to pull it towards you and you'll go into 4th. I NEVER do a race shift with my hand on it in the normal position. It's a sure fire way to find 2nd and potentially ruin your engine.


----------

